
Show HN: Huge list of React.js projects - sAbakumoff
https://gist.github.com/sAbakumoff/7b8510adcb16bded189d747e34f5e114
======
stagas
What's the difference between this and typing 'react' in GitHub's search? What
I would really love is a list of curated, quality, complete implementations
that follow good practices, testing/documented code etc. that you can use as a
reference for your own projects instead of just everything.

~~~
sAbakumoff
The point was to select the end-user applications projects, like "An
extensible desktop mail app built on the modern web" and only highly-rated
ones - the 1st in the list has more than 20K stars, the last one has 13 stars.
I just saw the question in HN -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12802121](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12802121)
and wanted to contribute for broader audience. The technique of selecting the
repos is described in [https://medium.com/@sAbakumoff/react-
entourage-6d51e7df9944#...](https://medium.com/@sAbakumoff/react-
entourage-6d51e7df9944#.720g4f8b4)

------
sAbakumoff
The list is quite popular, so I updated it to include all the projects that
have at least 1 star. It now has more than 5K projects. Please update the
forks accordingly.

------
williamstein
How can I add my react.js project to this list?

~~~
sAbakumoff
I can add it if you want, or you can fork the file and maintain/share your own
copy of the list

~~~
crashdown
out of interest, why did you do this as a gist rather than a project? That
way, people could have raised pull-requests to add their project to your list.

~~~
sAbakumoff
That's a good question..I didn't think that this thing will be widely noticed,
so I just copy-pasted the content to the gist as it was the easiest way to
publish md file..

------
divbit
I would love to star gists from mobile...

